# Photos



## Chodes (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm a newbie. Waiting,waiting on parts to get a couple of P7 LED Mag mods together. Gives me plenty of time for taking photos of what has arrived.
Fivemega Nickel 1.25D 4x14670 with FM Nickel Crown Bezel and TLE-300 Terralux.
Intention is for this light to be an incan , but I had the terralux siting there...

Anyway heres some pics:

















I'll be putting photos of various lights in my Flickr "Lights" Set here:
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3128/2615423204_05720e06ba_o.jpg

Anyone like macro photography (bugs and insects?) some photos here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157594198861943/


----------



## Burgess (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello Chodes --


Welcome to CandlePowerForums !

:welcome:



Lovely flashlight ya' got. 



Oh, BTW, your macro photographs are simply STUNNING ! ! !

:kewlpics::goodjob:
_


----------



## Chodes (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks very much.


----------



## James35 (Jun 27, 2008)

I know it's just a preference, but the more I see it, the more I think nickel plating looks better than chrome plating. That light looks awesome.


----------



## climberkid (Jun 27, 2008)

James35 said:


> I know it's just a preference, but the more I see it, the more I think nickel plating looks better than chrome plating. That light looks awesome.


+1 it looks amazing


----------



## Chodes (Jun 27, 2008)

Should I spoil the allure?
Here's what it looks like with the lights on:
(Still looks nice.)


----------



## ninjaboigt (Jun 27, 2008)

LOL the very first picture looks like its all black, and wheni saw it,i first thought " man that looks like a flashlight darth vader would carry right next to his light saber " i love the look of it. ( if it was black )


----------



## bf1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice job:thumbsup:


----------



## Chodes (Jun 30, 2008)

Mac P7 arrived today :thumbsup:


----------



## Chodes (Jun 30, 2008)

Closer view of the P7


----------



## adamlau (Jun 30, 2008)

I just calibrated a number of monitors with iDisplay 2 and across all of them, your photos appear a bit dark, leading to loss of details and highlights.


----------



## Chodes (Jun 30, 2008)

adamlau said:


> I just calibrated a number of monitors with iDisplay 2 and across all of them, your photos appear a bit dark, leading to loss of details and highlights.



It's a choice 
That pic of the LED and reflector has blown highlights as it is. (Well it's gunna happen when you shoot straight at a P7)

The last pic - close up of the LED was very close to clipping highlights.

Others are just dark by choice.


----------

